# GENERAL FORUM > CRYPTO-CURRENCY ~ FOREX >  please help. Got Perma Banned from using Coinbase.

## Too-$mall

So i forgot to send my coinbase received funds to my blockchain, so i could order. basically i got permabanned from coinbase.

what crypto buy/sell service do you use?

And if i use this new [suggested] crypto buy/sell account, will i have to tumble my money from it to blockchain so i can fricken buy stuff.


... i hate this BS.

----------


## Too-$mall

i'm registering with BINANCE

----------


## Too-$mall

i'm back to square 1 at least... got my coinbase back... that was close and my last bit of luck...

now about not getting another account shut down... don't i just have to move funds from my coinbase to my blockchain and blammo, i can get my gear and ancillaries again?

----------


## Obs

> i'm back to square 1 at least... got my coinbase back... that was close and my last bit of luck...
> 
> now about not getting another account shut down... don't i just have to move funds from my coinbase to my blockchain and blammo, i can get my gear and ancillaries again?


You should be able to move your coins to your blockchain wallet.
I just buy bitcoin from an atm and send them straight to my blockchain wallet via QR code

----------


## Too-$mall

not sure where bitcoin ATMS are in my area... i'll check. i can do that with my ATM card?

the QR code is the receiving code right?

so you have your QR code copied on your phone? or do you access your blockchain via your phone and then pull up the QR code?

----------


## Quester

I hate to sound like a moron but I have no idea what ya'll are talking about and I'm afraid to find out. I tried to get bitcoin once but they wanted a whole bunch of forms of ID's and they wouldn't accept my government issued ID's.

----------


## Too-$mall

what movie is your avatar from? i must see it.

----------


## Couchlockd

> what movie is your avatar from? i must see it.


I think it's "Spies Like Us"

----------


## Quester

> what movie is your avatar from? i must see it.


Couch is right

----------


## Bio-Active

> not sure where bitcoin ATMS are in my area... i'll check. i can do that with my ATM card?
> 
> the QR code is the receiving code right?
> 
> so you have your QR code copied on your phone? or do you access your blockchain via your phone and then pull up the QR code?


I wouldnt.... put cash into the btc atm and scan the QR code from your blockchain wallet or your mycilium wallet and skip coinbase altogether

----------


## Too-$mall

wow, you guys are soo up on this stuff it's awesome. now that's a simple note i can take down and easily use.

----------


## toughspencer

I've heard great things about binance.

----------


## Bio-Active

> I've heard great things about binance.


like what? It is not an exchange you can only trade crypto for other crypto there.

----------


## Joshua020

There are a lot of other websites where you can trade Bitcoin and other cryptos...
I invite you to check this website it may help you a lot: Cryptocurrency exchange

----------

